# Sulcata eating a pear cactus



## bogart20 (Jul 1, 2012)

Was at the grocery store and walked by some pear cactus. Heard that sulcatas like to eat these from time to time and wondered if my tortoise could have it. Our tortoise is around a year and a half. Is he too young to eat this? Is it good for him or just a treat?


----------



## Redstrike (Jul 2, 2012)

Fine as a treat for a sulcata. There's a decent amount of sugar in prickly pear/cactus fruit.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 2, 2012)

They love it and its great for them!! The fruit like was said can be sugary but the pads are an excellent food source!


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep. Yum for them and your tort isn't too young for the cactus/cactus fruit


----------



## bogart20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Awsome! He loved it. It was just the pad no fruit


----------

